
Show HN: Pokemon Go Team Tshirts - IamGhost
http://Pokemongotshirts.co
======
believer33
I'm actually pretty down for this, seems like a good idea to be add to the
lore

------
k__
There are already shirts like this on onceuponatee. They are also cheaper and
also come as tank-tops.

~~~
IamGhost
We went with a higher price point because we have a better quality Tshirt.

